# * * * Litchfield GTR Sprint Series - Round 2: Snetterton * * *



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

. 










* ROUND 2: SNETTERTON * 

The second round of the 2016 LITCHFIELD GTR Sprint Series returns to the smooth and fast Snetterton 100 circuit on *Sunday 1st May*. 


*The Course*: 
.









Key:
*____* = The course
*____* = Return to paddock
Green Square: Start
Chequer: Finish


*The Snetterton Sprint*:
Click >*HERE*< to watch the previous Snetterton Sprint on YouTube 


*Capacity*: 

Upto 30 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 30 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 15 GTRs across three 22B classes
Upto 5 Guest cars 

*Regs*:

Two classes split into modified and non modified turbos
All GT-Rs and Skylines are welcome to enter providing they conform to some very simple rules
All cars must have a current MOT (if legally required) which may be checked at sign on
Legal road tyres must be fitted for the duration of the event, no artificial warming of tyres or chemical tyre softeners to be used
Pump fuel only, no additional additives or race fuel allowed
A 1.5kg fire extinguisher to be fitted in easy reach of the driver or a plumbed in system to be fitted
Cars must pass a static 105db at 3/4 max revs 1m from tail pipe noise test
Driver to wear a crash helmet when competing and arms & legs covered
It is advised drivers also wear fire proof suits and gloves but not compulsory


*Snetterton Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 – 3 Practice runs & first of the Competitive runs
From 09:00 - Class Check
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded
(Timings are approximate)


*Trophies and Points Table*:

Trophies will be presented to the top 3 drivers from each Whiteline 22B.com class on the day will be presented after the final run...












*Bookings*:

On a first come first served basis
If this is your first Sprint in 2016, there's a Registration Fee of £10
To book, please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23. 
Places cost £139 for the day 
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here


*Additional Info*:

Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward before the event if you have insurance queries on 01782 286311


*Circuit Info*:

*Address*: Snetterton Circuit, Norwich, Norfolk, NR16 2JU
*Tel*: 01953 887303
*Fuel*: There is a fuel station onsite and fuel will be available several times during the day. I will check opening times, but it's usually 11am, 1pm and 3pm.
*Restaurant*: Tyrrell's restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast, dinner and snacks
*Accommodation*: click here

*Spectating*:

TBC is MSV are going to put a charge on the gate, but we've asked them to accept MLR members showing their membership cars as in previous years. Watch this space.
No animals allowed in cars or on leads


*Images from Litchfield GTR Sprint - Snetterton 2014*:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for this Darin! 

Pretty certain I'll be taking part in this!! 

Going to hopefully get some 'testing' done tomorrow at brands then get this booked. 

It was fantastic a few years ago :bowdown1:

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Big shame but I'll be away for this. Last time was really good fun, so would highly recommend anyone to give it a go.


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

git-r said:


> Thanks for this Darin!
> 
> Pretty certain I'll be taking part in this!!
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing you again Sam . . . you still in the R32?? 




Wosisnim said:


> Big shame but I'll be away for this. Last time was really good fun, so would highly recommend anyone to give it a go.


Thanks for thumbs up Wosisnim - shame you can't make it to this one again . . . maybe Round 4 at Hethel on Saturday 13 August???


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

thanks for posting Darin. After the great pictures from round 1, and the likelihood of the weather improving as the year goes on, we might start getting more entries.
If anyone is tempted and has questions, ask away. You could be on the podium too!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

So that must mean your entering then dave:wavey:

Fairly local for you,sort of.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Darin said:


> Look forward to seeing you again Sam . . . you still in the R32??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah still in the 32 unless I crash or break it before!! 

It will be the taking part that counts for me, not going to be even slightly competitive on road tyres! 

Hope to give some entertainment to the spectators though


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

It might rain Sam,then we're up they're in with a shout.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fingers crossed Paul!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Definitely doing this if there's still space  

How many other GTR's are booked?

Best pics of all time for me at the last one :bowdown1:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

purleskyline said:


> So that must mean your entering then dave:wavey:
> 
> Fairly local for you,sort of.


Won't have a GTR by then.....so no.....

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just over a week to go people so if you want to play 

please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Which class am I in? N1 OR N2? I'm n on modified turbo.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Matthew,

Please join in,we need to get the numbers up to keep the interest in the series.

Standard turbo class N1 skyline and Gtr
Modified turbo class N2 skyline and Gtr 

Hopefully see you Sunday.

Paul.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooo.. no more on N2 :chuckle: I want a trophy

Has the driver list been released?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I may pop up to watch guys but I won't be on circuit unfortunately.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Tin said:


> Nooo.. no more on N2 :chuckle: I want a trophy
> 
> Has the driver list been released?


Just, Tin: Snetterton Runners (yes finally.....! Sorry) - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

Not sure what car Paul is driving though (GRT) and they have put Matthew in the modified turbo class ... :chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like another special editon.. spinoff GRT class :chuckle:
Matt said he's got modified turbos..

6 entries in N2 (Matt, Goldy, Bas, Sam, Paul & myself)
2 entries in N1 (Nick & John)

R32 Ross Stewart.. No class defined..

Total of 9 Nissans :clap:

I want to go back to stg4.25! :chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry,edited out.

I should have refreshed thread,before posting


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

9 cars out of 43. Best of luck to you all.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

First dibs on borrowing Dazza's MPSSs (if he's running them) - if it's raining all day


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry meant to say non modified turbo, I'm in class N1 although its listed wrong on the MLR as I picked the wrong class, Mechell said it will be right on the day.

See you all Sunday.

Have we got any Snetterton newbies like me?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Tin said:


> First dibs on borrowing Dazza's MPSSs (if he's running them) - if it's raining all day


Trust me, you don't want my MPSS Tin as you may find yourself going into the wall backwards. They're completely shagged (new set - staggered - ordered)!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> Trust me, you don't want my MPSS Tin as you may find yourself going into the wall backwards. They're completely shagged (new set - staggered - ordered)!!!


Ah bugger, thought I'd take a leaf out of Goldy's book.. :chuckle:
better pray its dry all day now!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good luck everyone - weather looks good and fingers crossed we should have a good result for the GTR's 

Will get my excuses in now:

Tyres,
Extreme lack of sleep,
And err...
Lack of talent... 

Down to Paul and Ross for the skylines... Down to me to get some smiles from the spectators when I make a wrong turn  

I'll be lucky to get to bed before 1 tonight then will set alarm for 4:30....

Same as last time :chuckle:

See you all tomorrow :wavey::wavey:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't underestimate yourself Sam,you know your a fantastic driver:bowdown1:

You can keep up with a maclaren:flame:
And ferrari's and lambo's,well anything really:runaway:
Or at least you'd have a bloody good try anyway.

Just put on new r888's

Leaving at 4am heading clockwise round m25.

See you all they're.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm gonna head up tomorrow guys, alas not competing with the r32 which is having a few jobs done in advance of pre spa testing.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

What a fantastic day :bowdown1:

Huge thanks to Darin and the MLR crew for doing such a great job and well done to everyone.

So sorry Paul had issues but otherwise a really good result for the GTR's.

Massive respect to the Mitsu's and Sub's putting in such fast times :bowdown1:

Videos uploading


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul Launch :bowdown1:

https://youtu.be/q60ytEfvfgQ


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Well done Sam for taking the win in modified turbo class,well done Nick for the outright Gtr win in standard turbo class:bowdown1:

And well done to everyone else:wavey:

Shame I had issues,will be nice to have the car fully sorted one day,not sure it will last that long,endless money pit

Made it home ok,keeping under 3500 rpm.

See you all hopefully on the next one:chuckle:


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome day, glad u got home ok Paul


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Interesting to see the big power big money GT-R's getting beaten by Subaru's and Evo's on a track like Snetterton. I would of thought with the big long straights to make up time it would of been a closer battle.


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Hang on there Conrad, I was 5th overall I bet the 4 cars that beat me cost more than my gtr !! And wouldn't c them at tesco I bet getting the shopping !!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- it wasn't the long 300 circuit, it was the small and twisty 100 circuit and only 3/4 of a lap.

The GTR's did really well considering how focussed the competition was. :bowdown1:

Especially so for Nick given his pretty standard car :bowdown1:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Well done Nick & Sam for the wins. It was a good event and pretty close in the main.

Glad everyone got home safely!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Nickgoss said:


> Hang on there Conrad, I was 5th overall I bet the 4 cars that beat me cost more than my gtr !! And wouldn't c them at tesco I bet getting the shopping !!


Its ok, no need to be bitter about how much the Subaru and Evo's cost, there is always the next event to do better but leave the Tesco's shopping at home to save some weight, it may help


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Interesting to see the big power big money GT-R's getting beaten by Subaru's and Evo's on a track like Snetterton. I would of thought with the big long straights to make up time it would of been a closer battle.


Which long straight is this then? all I remember is hairpin left, short straight to fast left,short straight, right immediately into a hairpin left, short straight and another left then back to pits.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I was one of the slowest GTR's today.

Sprinting really doesn't compare to track days, its a real rush but I find it extremely difficult to go to a circuit I don't know and be competitive with only a few minutes track time.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Times for yesterday

Nick Goss 43.55
Sam 44.08
Goldy 44.26
John Miskin 44.62
Simin Cooksey 45.00
Das Kizas 45.36
PurpleSkyline 45.45
MatthewKeen 45.74
Tin 45.98
Ross Stuart 49.60

Nice to see the chairman competing with us and wow Nick and Sam did amazing job.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have the link to the official results on the MLR site?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Mitsubishi Lancer Register

Here they are John


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Was a great day and such close results :bowdown1: - obviously they'd have been different if I've had my car there:chuckle:

Good to catch up witheveryone and looking forward to some good events this year.

Paul, sorry for your troubles, as discussed keep the faith mate


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

matthewk said:


> Which long straight is this then? all I remember is hairpin left, short straight to fast left,short straight, right immediately into a hairpin left, short straight and another left then back to pits.


Matthew, the above is just banter :chuckle:

Genuine question though.... at which track do people think the GTR will be more competitive against the Subaru's and Evo's?

We can go down the old excuse of that Evo or Subaru has xxx thousands spent on it but to be fair a basic 2011/12 GTR with stage 4.5 or 5 modifications, Litchfield suspension and Alcon Brakes is going to be 65k+ easily.
I don't think for one second that Liddy's evo or Reedy's evo has anywhere near that sort of money spent on them so its pointless comparing them in monetary terms however the RCM Subaru is the exception.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I can tell you for a fact we can monster a subaru or evo on a big track, at Silverstone they're like moving chicanes along with most Porsche's, on these tight little twisty circuits the low weight and high power to weight ratio is just too much for us, Nick did amazing to get anywhere near the top of the board.

When tracking on a handling circuit I just keep thinking damn this is a heavy car, I've driven a track spec'd subaru on a handling circuit and I just cant see a gtr being able to get around he twisties like that without spending a fortune taking all of the mass out of the car.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Conrad said:


> Matthew, the above is just banter :chuckle:
> 
> Genuine question though.... at which track do people think the GTR will be more competitive against the Subaru's and Evo's?
> 
> ...


The GTR's were all road cars, most of the top times were set by race cars running sprint slicks. Completely different class hence difference in times. 

To answer your question, until we have a seriously lightened/stripped/aero GTR competing that is comparable to the competition we won't see any wins regardless of track.

You could compare the times we did with some of the other classes that are a better match and see that we did very well


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

My second practice run:

I'd like to say I made a huge improvement in my timed runs. That'd be a lie though  Only managed to go .4 seconds quicker :chuckle:

https://youtu.be/W28mXb9etkg

And a little mishap.... Properly soiled myself! : 


https://youtu.be/z1O3RcDCfxU


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well held though


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I just dont understand how being sideways like that can be faster, surely if you kept at grip limit on corner exit you would be faster? I can understand it at turn in for rotation but not exit.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks so fun to drive like that though, I really don't like the way the r35 behaves in those situations, but your car looks so smooth.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Line of oil on the line there where you turned in, fruity moment.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

matthewk said:


> I just dont understand how being sideways like that can be faster, surely if you kept at grip limit on corner exit you would be faster? I can understand it at turn in for rotation but not exit.


You're absolutely right. I just find it difficult not to:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

matthewk said:


> It looks so fun to drive like that though, I really don't like the way the r35 behaves in those situations, but your car looks so smooth.


It is fun, not always smooth lol, but I'm sure you could have just as much fun in your 35. What part of 35 behaviour is it that you don't like?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Line of oil on the line there where you turned in, fruity moment.


I can't believe you noticed that Alex - bloody good spot :bowdown1:

That helps to explain things a bit!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Well done sam I can't believe how far up the timing ladder you are, that's a cracking effort for a standard engine r32 with upgraded turbos.

You running uprated diffs?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Well done sam I can't believe how far up the timing ladder you are, that's a cracking effort for a standard engine r32 with upgraded turbos.
> 
> You running uprated diffs?


I think Sam has a nismo rear diff.

Well done all and particularly Sam, v good time.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dan - thanks mate was really impressed with the car but particularly because it was on road tyres. One day I will try it with proper track tyres 
Rear diff has been uprated but not sure of type.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This was my fastest lap captured through the Roadhawk as my V Box wasn't working. Room for improvement but need to be a better driver!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

John - the video settings are private. Need to be public :wavey:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

git-r said:


> John - the video settings are private. Need to be public :wavey:


Think it is public now


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I don't think for one second that Liddy's evo or Reedy's evo has anywhere near that sort of money spent on them so its pointless comparing them in monetary terms however the RCM Subaru is the exception.


Isn't Liddy's Evo the one that was built and originally run by Ross from Ross Sport?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

git-r said:


> It is fun, not always smooth lol, but I'm sure you could have just as much fun in your 35. What part of 35 behaviour is it that you don't like?


I went ice driving with Nissan in the R35 and in those conditions holding the slide was really smooth and felt great, the transition from side to side was easy, but when I do it on circuit I can feel the car shifting power about too much and it shakes a bit, it just feels like I'm going to break the car.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

John - vid looks really good, nice and smooth 

Mathew - fingers crossed you shouldn't break it. Trust it and enjoy I say  
Might be nice for you to experience your 35 somewhere where you could have a similar experience to ice but in the dry. If you enjoyed the feeling on ice you'll probably love it in the dry!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Funny you should say that, I'm sat in Silverstone Premier Inn right now, I have a track day and tuition tomorrow with Colin Hoad/CATDT doing overgrip / trail braking on track.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice!!

Enjoy


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Traction control off tomorrow, lets see what happens.


----------

